# yotes with mange



## kase (Jan 23, 2005)

how do you handle a coyote that you shot if it has mange? i was once told that the disease is transferrable to humans so you're not supposed to touch them at all, but i could see where shooting one and just leaving it would look kindof bad. also, i can't imagine farmers would want dead coyotes laying in their fields come spring time. i've never shot one with mange, but i'm just wondering in case i come across one. feed me back

kase


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

shoot it and leave it... the farmers as you call them would rather see a dead coyote than a dead calf or sheep in their field come spring. Not much difference if you shoot it or it just dies on it's own?


----------



## bart1_99 (Dec 15, 2005)

I have to agree with buckseye, There are different types of mange but the most common will give you and your family scabbies, if it was me I would pass on shooting a mangey mutt and let him pass it on to other yotes because it does kill them eventually. :bart:


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Kase,

One of my students hunts Garrett's land just north of Bergs trees. He is related to the Garretts somehow. He took a shot at a mangy coyote last weekend in that area. Isn't that the same area you were calling with Derek a few weeks back?

Once I was talking about this with a nurse. Mange is similar to scabies in humans. I asked her about touching a mangy coyote. Besides it being gross, she said that you could probably get the mites on you and they could get into your skin and cause a similar irritation. But she said they cannot survive and reproduce in humans, so it would go away rather quickly. You should try it and let us know if that is true :wink:


----------



## kase (Jan 23, 2005)

haha...yeah ok...i'll let you know how it goes :beer: me and derek only called at a few spots that one day and we stayed north of the highway. i was out there before xmas though, but i was just a little north of that exact area that you were talking about. i was kindof over by dana kaldors driveway. marshall told me that they had seen one around there during deer hunting a couple times. i didn't see anything though 

kase


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

yeah i am most likely going out tonight for a stand or two with the full moon being out. As long as it stays clear adn the wind stays low.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

bart1_99

I disagree with you, I suppose it depends on your view of hunting coyotes. I will always try to shoot a mangy coyote or fox to put them out of their misery and so we get rid of the coyote with mange. I want a nice population of predators to hunt. If you are a rancher and DON'T want coyotes around, then I can see why you would let them go and spread it around. It was interesting to hear your point of view!


----------



## bart1_99 (Dec 15, 2005)

thats quite alright fallguy. I live in the northeast and I own 2700 acres. I average about 23 deer killed every winter by yotes. It has gotten so bad that we average 3 deer per square mile now. The right thing to do would be to shoot the animal with mange but to us up here where you will only get 7.00 a pelt anyways is to kill as many yotes as you can anyway you can to help save the deer population. The State of Maine only has alittle over 200 cottontails left. I would love to have all you guys up here to help out :sniper:


----------



## Waterspaniel (Oct 10, 2005)

1. I bet that dog has already infected anyone he is going to infect, since they are territorial. He could still do some deer/rabbit/pheasant/etc damage though before he dies. KILL IM!

2. Tell the Rancher. Ask what he wants. If he wants him gone, get a shovel and some garbage bags. That or he might loan you his loader tractor or skid steer. If he doenst want him gone, then he will still know you took care of the problem and he will thank you either way


----------



## marcus_rubbo (Dec 11, 2005)

hey bart1...i used to live in garden city kansas and if we go rabbit hunting we ussualy shoot around 40-70 rabbits in about 3 or 4 hours at night


----------



## bart1_99 (Dec 15, 2005)

well marcus you have a very nice population of rabbitts, don't get me wrong we have plenty of rabbitts they are just not cottontails they are called snowshoe hares, not much difference in them except the snowshoe turns white in the winter and is bigger then the cottontail, sound wise there is a big difference, I have never had a yote come into a cottontail call but will respond very well to a hare in distress call. Sounds to me you have quite a limit on rabbitts, we can only take 4 a day no night hunting them


----------



## ndfarmboy (Jan 7, 2006)

Kase
I farm and ranch here in SW ND and we try to shoot as many of the "mangey" yotes as we can. As far as disposal of the critters, I don't think you would find a farmer in this area that would care if you left em lay. The tractor and equipment roll over em just fine! Just my opinion!
:lol:


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I have heard of some people that carry a canister of lighter fluid then if they get a mangy one they burn them in the snowbank.


----------



## kase (Jan 23, 2005)

ndfarmboy
i have hunted down by mott quite a bit and you're right. most farmers out there hate yotes anyways and don't care what you do with them as long as they're dead. everyone is willing to let you hunt too as long as you're only hunting coyotes or antelope...pheasant hunting is a little different story though 

kase


----------

